# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Xin pro giúp đỡ

## Duytri

Em có 1 File (.lad) do ông anh gửi .
em dùng phần mềm fanuc leader mở mà báo là "program format Error"
nhờ các pro hỗ trợ giúp em với ạ

----------


## Duytri

Hic không có pro nào hỗ trợ giúp em với ạ

----------


## Duytri

Nhờ các anh hỗ trợ giúp ạ

----------

